# Rideshare: Elkhart, IN to FCN?



## 0ka (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone have room?

It is not for me, but a fellow artist and suiter.  She has a room, she just needs a ride to and from. ( And she doesn't smell bad!  )

Send me an (A)IM at  wngdwlf
or email me at wolfwings@insightbb.com

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Defcat (Apr 22, 2009)

I would if I was going to FCN as I live very close to Elkhart, but sadly I'm not going. 

I can ask some furs that I know though and get back to you if that helps.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 23, 2009)

0ka said:


> Anyone have room?
> 
> It is not for me, but a fellow artist and suiter.  She has a room, she just needs a ride to and from. ( And she doesn't smell bad!  )
> 
> ...


If I were driving, I would say yes.  (I'd need to drive through IN to get there anyway.)  But, alas, I didn't have that much time off from work so I'm flying. I hope your friend manages to get out there somehow.  I'm looking forward to meeting, well... everyone.


----------

